# Faster Web Browsing



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

Just a little tweak I'm sure some of you already know, but just incase here it is.

Go to start\run\type regedit\

Then go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr
entVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace 

Highlight this value: 

{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} 

And Delete it, thats it! you should see an improvement.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Tweak Master,

It would help if you give information as to what deleting this key actually does.

Here is some info:

Slow Networking Performance (WXP)


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

My apologies, in my haste I forgot to be specific in exactly what this extraction of this value in the registry does. I will in the future provide more information to any tweaks or changes. 

Thanks Ratboy for the heads up.


----------



## Pat C (Oct 8, 2001)

Hi,
Is this tweak only for WXP?


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

No, this is for Internet Explorer.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Ok, its for IE. _* But what IE Version is it for, and what does it do to improve things?*_


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary R:_
> *Ok, its for IE.  But what IE Version is it for, and what does it do to improve things? *


*This tip works on ALL Windows 95/98/ME and NT4/2000/XP systems with MS Internet Explorer 4/5/6 installed.*

*This Registry fix speeds up internet/remote (using Windows Explorer and/or Internet Explorer) browsing process considerably on most MS Windows 32-bit machines connected to a network and/or remote computer(s).
This actually fixes a BUG in MS Windows OSes that scan shared (remote) folders/files across the network for Scheduled Tasks, and can add a delay as long as 30 seconds (!), because it uses extra time to search the remote computer(s). RECOMMENDED: Export (BACKUP) this Registry key to a REG file FIRST, to be able to restore it (by running the REG file) if necessary. In Regedit: highlight the key name in the left hand pane -> click "Registry" from the menu -> select "Export Registry File..." -> type a file name in the "File name" field -> browse to the destination of your choice -> push the Save button.

This Registry change takes effect immediately. Just start MS IE while connected to the network/internet to see the difference.NOTE: Upgrading to a future MS Internet Explorer release or reinstalling it may add this value to your Registry *again*, therefore you may need to delete it *again* after (re)installing MS IE. *


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_________________________________________________
The key does not exist on my system, and a reg search
cannot find the value under any key name...

I have Windows 95, IE4, and 3 computers on a LAN.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Pat C (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks Tweak Master. You're a fast learner. People like me need a lot of info before we catch on. Sorry about that.

Love your photo.
Pat


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pat C:_
> *Thanks Tweak Master. You're a fast learner. People like me need a lot of info before we catch on. Sorry about that.
> 
> Love your photo.
> Pat *


No problem. 

Yea, sometimes I look like that at my boss sometimes. 

* I need to get a up to date picture of myself.


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Hey... 

*Wow!* 

Noticeable surfing improvement here. 

Thanks TweakMasterman!


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

I dont have this string


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm with SGOOCH.I don't have this string either in the field.Mine is already blank.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Sorry:Should have added w98SE and IE 5.5


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I heard this one before, and removed the string (win98 SE as well), but didn't notice any improvement one way or the other.

Other people do notice a change, and yet others _think_ they do, so, should you have the CLSID there, it certainly can't hurt to experiment with removing it.

You can even effectively disable it without removing it by inserting a minus sign in front of it so that it looks like this:

*-{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}*


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyKlein:_
> *I heard this one before, and removed the string (win98 SE as well), but didn't notice any improvement one way or the other.
> 
> Other people do notice a change, and yet others think they do, so, should you have the CLSID there, it certainly can't hurt to experiment with removing it.
> ...


Well, it worked for me and I know it worked for others not saying your going to get T-3 line speed with a 56k modem, but as I posted what this does it speaks for itself. As for the people who get delusioned into thinking they got an improvement, well at least they're happy.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Does this do anything if you use Netscape?


----------



## sentme_mail (Apr 30, 2002)

whats {2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D} ??
i see this key above {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It's the Windows object CLSID for 'Printers'.
I suggest you leave it there.

Cheers,


----------



## sentme_mail (Apr 30, 2002)

what's its function?



> _Originally posted by TonyKlein:_
> *It's the Windows object CLSID for 'Printers'.
> I suggest you leave it there.
> 
> Cheers, *


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Good question: I'm not sure, which is exactly why I advised you to leave it alone.

Something to do with printers and Remote Computers, I guess.


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sentme_mail:_
> *what's its function?
> 
> *


This should explain better.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I wish it would.

We already knew what the CLSID stood for, and the reason for its presence in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace etcetera is clear.

What we were wondering is what it was doing in the RemoteComputer subkey.The article doesn't shed any light on that, unfortunately.


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyKlein:_
> *I wish it would.
> 
> We already knew what the CLSID stood for, and the reason for its presence in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Desktop\NameSpace etcetera is clear.
> ...


Let me see if I can shed some light on this; 

This tweak allows you to control which icons are visible on your desktop. By modifying the desktop namespace you can add and remove special icons including My Computer, Inbox and Recycle Bin.

Description CLSID 
Administrative Tools {D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524153} 
Briefcase {85BBD92O-42A0-1O69-A2E4-08002B30309D} 
Control Panel {21EC2O2O-3AEA-1O69-A2DD-08002b30309d} 
Fonts {D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524152} 
History {FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000} 
Inbox {00020D75-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} 
Microsoft Network {00028B00-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} 
My Computer {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} 
My Documents {450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103} 
Network Computers {1f4de370-d627-11d1-ba4f-00a0c91eedba} 
Network Connections {7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E} 
*Printers and Faxes {2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}* 
Programs Folder {7be9d83c-a729-4d97-b5a7-1b7313c39e0a} 
Recycle Bin {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} 
Scanners and Cameras {E211B736-43FD-11D1-9EFB-0000F8757FCD} 
Scheduled Tasks {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} 
Start Menu Folder {48e7caab-b918-4e58-a94d-505519c795dc} 
Temporary Internet Files {7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933} 
Web Folders {BDEADF00-C265-11d0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}

*Note: Not all icons can be successfully placed on your desktop. Right-click on the icon to display the options available

Registry Settings 
System Key: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
Explorer\Desktop\NameSpace]

*Note: Modifying the registry can cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Use the information provided at your own risk.

Hope this sheds the light alittle better.


----------



## goldens23 (Dec 11, 2001)

Seems to have worked for me but difficult to measure .


----------



## Ianthepig (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *Does this do anything if you use Netscape? *


I use netscape as well an would like to know if it or another " fix " is available for us netscape users


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ianthepig:_
> *
> 
> I use netscape as well an would like to know if it or another " fix " is available for us netscape users *


Can't say, haven't seen anything for Netscape.


----------



## Ianthepig (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tweak Master:_
> *
> 
> Can't say, haven't seen anything for Netscape. *


Aaaww never mind, thanks any way Tweak


----------

